# Need help please!



## gwp (Sep 12, 2004)

95 Maxima
One of the aggravating intermittent problems. Yesterday as my daughter was leaving Auburn University, the engine died while in slow traffic. She was able to re-start and get off road, then it quit again. She was then able to re-start and drive to a shop, where she was told that it could be a piece of carbon???? And he advised she should be OK to drive home. It drove fine for about 3 hours of interstate driving, then when she got off at an exit, it happened again. I picked it up this morning and drove it home without any problems. I know this is limited info, but I'm despirate, as she must leave back Monday and all shops are closed for the holiday. Any ideas would really be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gwp (Sep 12, 2004)

*More Info*

I drove it and it, on occasion, will start hesitating real bad. If it were an old car without computers and such, it acts like the points were bad or maybe the plug wires. Anyway, it seems to be ignition related. Drove it again and it didn't behave this way at all. Very intermittent. Thanks again.....Gary


----------

